# ACC/Big Ten Challenge



## GT_Sal (Oct 16, 2004)

I am surprised that no one has posted a thread on the ACC/Big Ten Challenge yet. FYI, the challenge begins on monday. Anyhow, these are my picks:

Purdue @ NC State ....NC State
Michigan @ GT....GT
FSU @ Minnesota....Minnesota (home court edge)
MSU @ Duke....Duke (until Duke proves otherwise, I can't pick against them at Cameron)
Maryland @ Wisconsin....Wisconsin (Fairly even matchup--Wisconsin is tough at home)
Wake @ Illinois....WF (best matchup of all--I'm going with my gut on this one)
Ohio St. @ Clemson....Clemson (based on home court)
Tar Heels @ Indiana....North Carolina
Virginia @ NU....Virginia

Another rout: ACC 7 Big Ten 2


----------



## HeinzGuderian (Jun 29, 2004)

Purdue @ NC State: NC State
Michigan @ GT: GT
FSU @ Minnesota: FSU
MSU @ Duke: Duke
Maryland @ Wisconsin: Maryland
Wake @ Illinois: Illinois (Both teams are looking good, but I think homecourt will give Illinois the edge)
Ohio St. @ Clemson: Ohio St. 
Tar Heels @ Indiana: North Carolina
Virginia @ NU: Virginia
7-2 ACC


----------



## jmk (Jun 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>GT_Sal</b>!
> Maryland @ Wisconsin....Wisconsin (*Fairly even matchup*--Wisconsin is tough at home)



Not quite. Let's look at their most recent games. Maryland blew Memphis out by 23. Wisconsin lost to Pepperdine by 14. They barely beat UCSB as well. This might be closer than it would normal be because of the venue it is being played at, but I will predict a healthy win for the Terps.

Purdue @ *NC State*
Michigan @ *GT*
*FSU* @ Minnesota
*MSU* @ Duke
*Maryland* @ Wisconsin
Wake @ *Illinois*
Ohio St. @ *Clemson*
*Tar Heels* @ Indiana
*Virginia* @ NU

7-2 ACC


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

ACC wins as usual but Illinois knocks off WF


----------



## texan (Jul 10, 2003)

Purdue @ NC State: NC State
Michigan @ GT: Michigan(big upset here)
FSU @ Minnesota: FSU
MSU @ Duke: Michigan State
Maryland @ Wisconsin: Maryland
Wake @ Illinois: Illinois
Ohio St. @ Clemson: Clemson
Tar Heels @ Indiana: UNC
Virginia @ NU: Virginia

ACC 6-3


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

Purdue @ NC State: NC State
Michigan @ GT: GT
FSU @ Minnesota: FSU
MSU @ Duke: Duke
Maryland @ Wisconsin: Maryland
Wake @ Illinois: Illinois
Ohio St. @ Clemson: Ohio St. 
Tar Heels @ Indiana: North Carolina
Virginia @ NU: Virginia


This is not much of a "challenge"


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

why aren't the canes in any games?

we're the new ACC powerhouse!


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>JuniorNoboa</b>!
> This is not much of a "challenge"


Exactly.. If some miracle happens and the B10 wins this it's gonna be because "luck" right? :laugh: 

It'll most likely be in the 5-4 or 6-3 ACC range IMO!


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Brian34Cook</b>!
> 
> 
> Exactly.. If some miracle happens and the B10 wins this it's gonna be because "luck" right? :laugh:
> ...



Time for a new classification of conferences in basketball:

The Majors : ACC, Big East, SEC, Big 12

The High Majors : Big 10, Pac10, CUSA

The Big 10 should not be considered to be a challenge for any of the 4 major conferences.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

*Seven Straight Sweet Sixteens:* With Illinois advancing to the third round of the 2004 NCAA Championship, the Big Ten has sent at least one team to the regional semifinals for the seventh consecutive season and the 17th time in the 20 years since the NCAA Tournament field expanded to 64 teams in 1985. The Big Ten ranks second among all leagues over the last seven years with 17 teams reaching the third round of the NCAA Championships. The Big East leads the way with 18 Sweet Sixteen squads since 1998, followed by the ACC (16), Big 12 (14), SEC (14) and Pac-10 (13). Only four conferences maintain a current streak of seven or more consecutive years in the round of 16 -- the Big Ten, ACC, Big East and SEC.

*Seven-Year Plan:* Over the last seven NCAA Championships, Big Ten teams lead all conferences in victories and games played while rating second in winning percentage. The Big Ten has taken part in 99 games and boasts 64 victories over that time span, as the ACC is tied for the most NCAA Tournament wins and is knotted with the Big East in second place with 93 contests. The Big Ten's winning percentage of .647 ranks second only to the ACC (.688), while the League is tied for third among all conference with 36 tourney berths, trailing only the SEC (41 appearances) and Big 12 (37).

Blah

*yawn*.. They may be having "down years" but still have success!  

Doesnt matter.. ACC will prove how overrated they are in the NCAA tourney. Dont have any doubts!!


----------



## HanesOnU (Nov 10, 2004)

Purdue @ *NC State* 
Michigan @* GT* 
FSU @ *Minnesota* 
*MSU* @ Duke
*Maryland* @ Wisconsin
*Wake* @ Illinois
Ohio St. @* Clemson* 
*Tar Heels* @ Indiana
*Virginia* @ NU


----------



## GT_Sal (Oct 16, 2004)

I've heard that the Big Ten wants out of this challenge. I think that would be a good idea for both sides. The ACC could maybe begin a series with the Big 12 and that may ensure a more competitive series. As for the Big Ten, I think the "Big Ten/Horizon League Challenge" would be very competitive. Just kidding. The Pac-10 seems to be at an even playing field with the Big Ten at this point.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Shaq_Diesel</b>!
> why aren't the canes in any games?
> 
> we're the new ACC powerhouse!


this is a basketball, not football board  

Purdue @ *NC State* - Purdue just lost by 20 to Cincy. I can't even imagine what the Pack are going to do to them.
Michigan @ *GT*
FSU @ *Minnesota* - I don't know anything about Minn. other than what was on paper before the season, but did I see that FSU lost to Kent St. by 10 last night? :| I'm goin with the Gophers
*MSU* @ Duke - upset in Cameron?
*Maryland* @ Wisconsin
Wake @ *Illinois*
Ohio St. @ *Clemson* 
*Tar Heels* @ Indiana
*Virginia* @ NU


----------



## GTFan513 (Dec 4, 2003)

Purdue @ NC State: NC State
Michigan @ GT: GT (This one worries me)
FSU @ Minnesota: FSU (Although Minn will give them a run)
MSU @ Duke: Duke (could go either way, but Duke at home is hard)
Maryland @ Wisconsin: Maryland
Wake @ Illinois: Wake Forest (Should be close, but Wake is ready for the challenge after U of A)
Ohio St. @ Clemson: Ohio St. (could go either way, no one cares)
Tar Heels @ Indiana: North Carolina
Virginia @ NU: Virginia (U of V is looking real good so far)
8-1 ACC


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>GT_Sal</b>!
> The Pac-10 seems to be at an even playing field with the Big Ten at this point.


I'd rather see next year's new-look Big East vs. the ACC. Imagine UConn-Duke (in a game other than in a Final Four), Cuse-UNC, Louisville-Wake... But, either one (Pac 10/BE) would be better than the Big 10 at this point.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Seriously.. The Big Ten surely isnt as strong as it used to be but this has been set up for a while now.. Why change it?


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

even better games


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>TonyM</b>!
> even better games


Who the heck cares about "better games"? It wont matter much come March :laugh:


----------



## GT_Sal (Oct 16, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Brian34Cook</b>!
> Seriously.. The Big Ten surely isnt as strong as it used to be but this has been set up for a while now.. Why change it?


Because it's making the Big Ten look bad. Losing year in and year out can hurt in terms of recruiting.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Brian34Cook</b>!
> Who the heck cares about "better games"? It wont matter much come March :laugh:


 

Personally, I like blow-outs, but I'm guess there's more $$$ involved with better games. And, everyone benefits when there's mo money  

And what GT said - it's makin'em look bad


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>GT_Sal</b>!
> Because it's making the Big Ten look bad. Losing year in and year out can hurt in terms of recruiting.


Yea and also the ACC is better year in and year out. The B10 teams end up losing to the ACC all the time and high school players see that. They wanna go to Duke, they wanna go to North Carolina, and so on as opposed to Michigan State, Illinois, or Wisconsin.


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Brian34Cook</b>!
> *Seven Straight Sweet Sixteens:* With Illinois advancing to the third round of the 2004 NCAA Championship, the Big Ten has sent at least one team to the regional semifinals for the seventh consecutive season and the 17th time in the 20 years since the NCAA Tournament field expanded to 64 teams in 1985. The Big Ten ranks second among all leagues over the last seven years with 17 teams reaching the third round of the NCAA Championships. The Big East leads the way with 18 Sweet Sixteen squads since 1998, followed by the ACC (16), Big 12 (14), SEC (14) and Pac-10 (13). Only four conferences maintain a current streak of seven or more consecutive years in the round of 16 -- the Big Ten, ACC, Big East and SEC.
> 
> *Seven-Year Plan:* Over the last seven NCAA Championships, Big Ten teams lead all conferences in victories and games played while rating second in winning percentage. The Big Ten has taken part in 99 games and boasts 64 victories over that time span, as the ACC is tied for the most NCAA Tournament wins and is knotted with the Big East in second place with 93 contests. The Big Ten's winning percentage of .647 ranks second only to the ACC (.688), while the League is tied for third among all conference with 36 tourney berths, trailing only the SEC (41 appearances) and Big 12 (37).
> ...



Those numbers indicate that the Big Ten has been a powerhouse recently and can still be a powerhouse. They could well just be in a down time.

But if you want to look at powerhouses for this year, you should at success over the past three years only.

1998-2000 was the height of Big-Ten tournament success where the Big Ten kicked *** in the tourney - but it is clearly not indicative of what they have done the last three years.

Question? Why didn't the writers used a 10 year plan? Let me guess, he did not want to include the embarassing performance of the Big-Ten from 1995 through 1997 in the tournament. The udnerwhelming performance of the conference over those three years is of HISTORIC PROPORTIONS - no conference choked that badly over a 3 year period - EVER. He picked seven to make his analysis as favourable as possible.


----------



## Ron Mexico (Feb 14, 2004)

> Purdue @ NC State ....NC State
> Michigan @ GT....GT
> FSU @ Minnesota....Minnesota
> MSU @ Duke...MSU
> ...


btw why didn't they include Va Tech and Miami to play Penn State and Iowa


----------



## GT_Sal (Oct 16, 2004)

*Re: Re: ACC/Big Ten Challenge*



> Originally posted by <b>sboydell</b>!
> 
> 
> btw why didn't they include Va Tech and Miami to play Penn State and Iowa


The original contract with ESPN stipulated nine games since the ACC only had nine teams back then. I personally prefer it to be kept this way since it gives the conferences the ability to manuever a bit and choose the teams that gives them the best chance to win. I also wouldn't like to see a Penn St. vs. Clemson type game deciding the outcome of the series. With that said, I do expect, if this challenge is to continue next year, for there to be 11 games rather than 9.


----------



## Im The One (Sep 1, 2002)

Purdue @ NC State - NC State
Michigan @ GT- G Tech
FSU @ Minnesota - Minnesota 
MSU @ Duke - Duke 
Maryland @ Wisconsin - Maryland
Wake @ Illinois - WF (sgould be a real good game)
Ohio St. @ Clemson - Ohio State
Tar Heels @ Indiana - NC Sean May's returning to his home state, against a struggling Hoosier team. This could get ugly fast.
Virginia @ NU - Viginia


Acc - 7 Big10 -2

Big Ten gets manhelded. The ACC without question is the best conference in the land, and the challenge wont even be close this year in terms of wins. I could even see Clemson and FSU winning to sweep the whole thing.


----------



## jokeaward (May 22, 2003)

1997 wasn't that bad, the Big Ten had the Gophers who were in the Final Four.


----------



## AtomGreen (Jun 7, 2004)

Iowa is probably the Big Ten's 3rd best team right now and they're ranked #23 in the nation. That's a shame that they aren't included in the challenge this year...especially since the Big Ten are the underdogs. Why make it harder on them that has to be?


----------



## HeinzGuderian (Jun 29, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>AtomGreen</b>!
> Iowa is probably the Big Ten's 3rd best team right now and they're ranked #23 in the nation. That's a shame that they aren't included in the challenge this year...especially since the Big Ten are the underdogs. Why make it harder on them that has to be?


We can pretend last Wednesday's Iowa-UNC Maui final was part of the ACC/Big Ten challange :grinning:


----------



## GTFan513 (Dec 4, 2003)

ACC-1 
Big 10- 0

:-D...only 7 more guys for my predictions to become real...


Check out the site:


----------



## GTFan513 (Dec 4, 2003)

3-0 ACC, we need 5 more wins for my prediction to come true...Duke might make it 4-0...


----------



## adarsh1 (May 28, 2003)

Gary Williams, please take Nik Caner Medley out. Please


----------



## jmk (Jun 30, 2002)

This is some of the worst ball I've seen all year. It amazes me that Maryland is somehow still in it. They should be down by 20. A Glchrist/Jones/Gist/Garrison/Ebekwe lineup should be out there right now.


----------



## jmk (Jun 30, 2002)

Caner-Medley. Yuch. :hurl:


----------



## chris2519 (Nov 27, 2004)

Well there is the first one for the Big 10. That was a very poor game by Maryland but I figured we would have a tough time against Wisconsin. Caner Medley totally sucked. Same thing happened to him last year I think against NC State. He had a horrible game and stunk it up the rest of the year. Hopefully that trend doesn't repeat. What happened to Gilchrist? He was shut down all game and missed some much needed ft's. Almost no one showed up for this game. I was somewhat impressed with Ibekwe. During the second half he seemed to show some intensity the rest of the team seemed to lack.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Kinda expected that to happen.. Michigan State hung tough with Duke which should go a long way.. Wisconsin took Maryland.. 

I dont even care what the outcome is on this thing.. I just want Illinois to knock off Wake Forest.. I'm freakin psyched for that


----------



## Priest (Jun 24, 2003)

Sooooooooooo what about dem dukies


----------



## Im The One (Sep 1, 2002)

So much for an ACC sweep. 
Thanks alot Maryland!


----------



## Starks (Feb 22, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>chris2519</b>!
> Well there is the first one for the Big 10. That was a very poor game by Maryland but I figured we would have a tough time against Wisconsin. Caner Medley totally sucked. Same thing happened to him last year I think against NC State. He had a horrible game and stunk it up the rest of the year. Hopefully that trend doesn't repeat. What happened to Gilchrist? He was shut down all game and missed some much needed ft's. Almost no one showed up for this game. I was somewhat impressed with Ibekwe. During the second half he seemed to show some intensity the rest of the team seemed to lack.


I agree with your whole post. Caner-Medley hit that big three at the end but it was too late. Gilchrist was obviously disappointed with his play and the outcome of the game by his reaction when it was over. 

Good win for Wisconsin considering they lost to Pepperdine. They need Wade back though and I was expecting Wilkinson to hit his outside shots. Their bench saved them.


----------



## chris2519 (Nov 27, 2004)

Your definitely right about their bench. I'm not sure how badly their bench outscored Marylands but I know at one point I saw it was 14-1. Now, wasn't our depth supposed to be a strength for us? It sure didn't seem like it yesterday. One other thing I noticed was that DJ Strawberry couldn't guard Alondo Tucker or whatever his name is at all. Tucker was constantly getting by him way too easily and then getting to the basket for easy shots. It will be interesting to see how Maryland responds, especially Gilchrist and Medley.


----------



## krob (Jul 6, 2002)

Frankly, I have never been more yolked up to go to an Illini game... I've got Illini by 10...


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

I won't be able to go tonight, gotta finish some projects for the end of the week.
:| 
Too bad too, this is going to be a good one. Probably the biggest for us all season, besides maybe the tournament.


I'm glad this game is at Assembly, the place is going to be going ape-****.


----------



## krob (Jul 6, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>JRose5</b>!
> I won't be able to go tonight, gotta finish some projects for the end of the week.
> :|
> Too bad too, this is going to be a good one. Probably the biggest for us all season, besides maybe the tournament.
> ...


No excuses :grinning: ... I've got a test and a paper in the next few days, go to the game!!!!  ... The Hall will be rocking for the biggest game of the year ... not just for the Illini, for the country... THE biggest game of the year... THE...


----------



## Killuminati (Jul 30, 2002)

Any predictions for Heels-Hoosiers?

I'm predicting a blow-out for UNC, starting 5 is almost unmatched and I don't think Indiana is that good this year.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Illinois killing Wake 54-33 at halftime.. Great games by basically everyone on Illinois.. IMPRESSIVE!!!! One more half to go guys, we can do this!!


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>krob</b>!
> 
> 
> No excuses :grinning: ... I've got a test and a paper in the next few days, go to the game!!!!  ... The Hall will be rocking for the biggest game of the year ... not just for the Illini, for the country... THE biggest game of the year... THE...


21 point lead at the half, shooting 60%!

Head almost hit that one from full court at the buzzer, I wouldn't have been surprised if that went down, the way we're shooting so far.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Killuminati</b>!
> Any predictions for Heels-Hoosiers?


White, Wright, Strickland, and (surprisingly) Ewing may have something to say about that. They may not be the best players in the country, but they aren't too shabby. I don't think it'll be a blowout, but a Heels win nonetheless (is that one word  ).


----------



## deranged40 (Jul 18, 2002)

Illinois 79 WF 49 8:40 left
OVER
RATED


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

Yikes! How far are they going to drop? Who said this was going to be the game of the year (to this point)?


----------



## GTFan513 (Dec 4, 2003)

maybe a little overrated but this Illinois team is just for real....I think that more than anything is proven right now as Wake is losing by 32....


----------



## deranged40 (Jul 18, 2002)

I wonder if ESPN will quit pimping Paul as the best player in the country?


----------



## UKfan4Life (Mar 5, 2003)

UNC will probably kill IU. IU is just not good at all, especially after struggling against a D-II team.


----------



## Ron Mexico (Feb 14, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>UKfan4Life</b>!
> UNC will probably kill IU. IU is just not good at all, especially after struggling against a D-II team.


This team lost to Santa Clara, anything can happen


----------



## clhb1 (Feb 21, 2004)

Maybe these games will wake up the people who commonly exploit personal ACC biases


----------



## HoosierDaddy (Nov 18, 2003)

IU isnt playing to bad but next year is IU's year. Top 5 next year.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Despite the 7-2 ACC Win.. Here are my thoughts..

*Nov 29:*

(16) N.C. State d. Purdue by 7 - Purdue for the most part hung with em on the road. 

*Nov 30:*

(10) Duke d. (11) Michigan State by 7 - State hung with Duke but couldnt pull it off. 

(4) Georgia Tech d. Michigan by 31 - Blowout all the way from the tip. 

Florida State d. Minnesota by 1 - Minnesota blows the game down the strech. 

(23) Wisconsin d. (12) Maryland by 5 - 1st win for the Big Ten

*Dec 1:*

(5) Illinois d. (1) Wake Forest by 18 - NUFF SAID!!

Clemson d. Ohio State by 7 - O State competed but didnt win.. Yada yada yada

(9) North Carolina d. Indiana by 7 - Indiana competed but NC was too much in the end. 

(24) Virginia d. Northwestern by 4 - Sloppy and hard fought game. NW almost pulls off the upset..

With that said, I thought the Big Ten showed it could compete with the ACC but the Wins dont prove it (Unless your looking at the Big Wins by Illinois and Wisconsin).


----------



## Jonathan Watters (Jul 20, 2002)

Yeah, the B10 put on a pretty good showing, although you'd never get the ESPN guys to admit it. One thing I noticed is that with the exception of Duke, the Big Ten teams like to slow it down and play defense, while the ACC teams are all about run and gun. 

Keep in mind that the B10's fourth or fifth best team didn't even get to play.


----------



## Ron Mexico (Feb 14, 2004)

Is this the last year of the ACC/Big Ten challenge? if it is not will it change next year?


----------



## KJay (Sep 22, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>clhb1</b>!
> Maybe these games will wake up the people who commonly exploit personal ACC biases


 if it wasn't for Giambi I bet espn would be leading with "The Downfall of the ACC" stories, and ask Crapy V to diagram how Puke and Wake lost.


----------



## HeinzGuderian (Jun 29, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>blabla97</b>!
> Keep in mind that the B10's fourth or fifth best team didn't even get to play.


Iowa? They showed how they compare to the ACC in the Maui final last week.


----------



## Jonathan Watters (Jul 20, 2002)

You don't think Iowa could beat Virginia Tech or Miami?


----------



## HeinzGuderian (Jun 29, 2004)

Yeah they would beat either of those teams, I thought you meant substituting Iowa for another team.


----------



## Casual (Jun 2, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>blabla97</b>!
> One thing I noticed is that with the exception of Duke, the Big Ten teams like to slow it down and play defense, while the ACC teams are all about run and gun.


It looked like Wake lost because they couldn't slow down Illinois's running and gunning to me. If that's true and you're right, it would mean the fast break teams won 80-90% of the games.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>KJay</b>!
> and ask Crapy V to diagram how Puke and Wake lost.


 

Puke? = Duke? Didn't they win?


----------



## KJay (Sep 22, 2002)

oh I thought Puke lost to Michigian State. SOrry.


----------

